
SketchUp tweet include link to article with FreeCAD screenshot - app4soft
https://twitter.com/yorikvanhavre/status/1183888264228417536
======
Mobius01
At least now I’m aware of the existence of FreeCAD.

------
nwsm
Context?

~~~
OedipusRex
SketchUp and FreeCAD are competitors in the same market.

~~~
app4soft
... are Proprietary (SketchUp) and FLOSS (FreeCAD) competitors in same market.

